# New feature, same old turd.



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

At least they're now giving you the pickup and drop off in the map as well as the addresses and the ping box.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

What's this all about? is that all you get for the trip? That should be an average, do they still have mile/time breakdown?

This is so that you stop the pricefix lawsuit.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 671845
> 
> At least they're now giving you the pickup and drop off in the map as well as the addresses and the ping box.


The addition of the destination to the map is a definite and much needed improvement, even more so if the map can be pinched to zoom.

But even the improved map will be of limited benefit if Uber doesn't increase the ping time to at least 15 seconds.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The addition of the destination to the map is a definite and much needed improvement, even more so if the map can be pinched to zoom.
> 
> But even the improved map will be of limited benefit if Uber doesn't increase the ping time to at least 15 seconds.


That's actually on a tablet in landscape mode. I haven't tried it on my phone yet I have been busy


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Whenever you are engaged in a ride it only gives you the pickup. It doesn't give you the drop off on the map.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This one's out of state and it tried to hide the map by zooming way out. But if you're quick you might be able to zooming in and get a good look at it.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Yeah, that feature kicked in for me after lunch today.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

D

It sucks that we can't delete posts.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Whenever you are engaged in a ride it only gives you the pickup. It doesn't give you the drop off on the map.


Does it show the destination in the ping box? If it doesn't it's a hard pass.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Does it show the destination in the ping box? If it doesn't it's a hard pass.


It shows a normal upfront ping box, both addresses and amount. Just no destination marker when engaged in a ride. 

Multi stops.
Shows overall p/u and d/o just not the number of stops till accepted.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I will say it's a lot quicker to understand and decipher what it is you're actually looking at with the map as long as you're not engaged. There are some areas in Jacksonville even though they're out in the sticks they're good rides, even coming back However they use street names, rural routes and state routes to confuse you.

With the map if you know the market your better off.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rampage said:


> Yeah, that feature kicked in for me after lunch today.


What's your take on it?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> in the map


That's been there for months, at least in this market.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Screwber driver north said:


> What's this all about? is that all you get for the trip? That should be an average, do they still have mile/time breakdown?
> 
> This is so that you stop the pricefix lawsuit.


Oh hey again @Nats121 👋

If you reply that you're not @Nats121 , then it's just my honest mistake because you guys write the same thing in the same language so it's probably just a groupthink thing at play.

Groupthink is dangerous. Look at examples like the Jim Jones crowd and the MAGA crowd. Groupthink and unable to critically examine the party/cult line is bad for decision making. So, it's okay to be original and not just copycat robotic.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> But if you're quick you might be able to zooming in and get a good look at it.


Because most people know neighborhoods that are 140 miles away very well?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> they use street names, rural routes and state routes to confuse you


They use those because that's what their software uses for roads that have multiple names (state, county, city levels). It's just a default. They don't have sufficient screen real estate and users won't be able to read and process it all fast enough anyway to display all names at once.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Because most people know neighborhoods that are 140 miles away very well?


No I mean they zoom it out to like entire North America level but use local streets.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> They use those because that's what their software uses for roads that have multiple names (state, county, city levels). It's just a default. They don't have sufficient screen real estate and users won't be able to read and process it all fast enough anyway to display all names at once.


That doesn't make sense. Like 90 is beach Blvd. They have it listed as Beach in the p/u but St Rd 90 in the drop off.

The only reason why they do that is to confuse new drivers. That's the only explanation because if it's in the first address why can't it be in the second address the same way?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> That doesn't make sense. Like 90 is beach Blvd. They have it listed as Beach in the p/u but St Rd 90 in the drop off.
> 
> The only reason why they do that is to confuse new drivers. That's the only explanation because if it's in the first address why can't it be in the second address the same way?


Still not following because, if that's true, then it actually helps drivers because it's providing the "translation" for you. That would actually help someone not familiar with the area.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

123 beach Blvd.

8364 St Rd 90

Without the new map unless you knew it was the same road, someone would not know it's the same road, just miles apart.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> 123 beach Blvd.
> 
> 8364 St Rd 90
> 
> Without the new map unless you knew it was the same road, someone would not know it's the same road, just miles apart.


It's a city limits vs non city limits thing. It chooses the lowest level by default. Other mapping software does this too. It's been like this forever. It's not malicious.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Because most people know neighborhoods that are 140 miles away very well?


Maps with pinch to zoom are important for rideshare and VITAL for delivery. There are destinations such as certain apartment buildings and complexes that should absolutely be avoided unless the payout is very large. They're time-consuming money pits. The same applies to restaurants located in malls or other time-consuming areas.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> It's a city limits vs non city limits thing. It chooses the lowest level by default. Other mapping software does this too. It's been like this forever. It's not malicious.


We don't have non city limits. Entire Duval county, or Jacksonville, falls under city limits.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Yeah it still has tricky tricks and classic Uber manipulation like ultra small fonts you can’t always read and drive safely and my favorite spinning the map an arbitrary direction so you’d kinda think it’s not going exactly opposite the way you want or worst of all not guess it’s from South Dallas aka da hood.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> We don't have non city limits. Entire Duval county, or Jacksonville, falls under city limits.


Cool. Still, that's why 123 beach Blvd. isn't called SR-90 at that particular section where the address is located.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> What's your take on it?


 it’s ok but I still do a quick search of the drop off if I don’t recognize it and cancel if needed. I’m very familiar with Jax but it’s a big city as you know.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Still not following because, if that's true, then it actually helps drivers because it's providing the "translation" for you. That would actually help someone not familiar with the area.


It really is kind of strange, I'll get what is roughly the same destination on offers with different names for the same street. 

One offer it's
X 
DIXIE HWY & SR5. 

later it's us
1 and CR714

Then later 
Fed hwy 1 & Martin hwy

All the same intersection.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> That doesn't make sense. Like 90 is beach Blvd. They have it listed as Beach in the p/u but St Rd 90 in the drop off.
> 
> The only reason why they do that is to confuse new drivers. That's the only explanation because if it's in the first address why can't it be in the second address the same way?


Yeah, they will flip the roads of an intersection if it’s a round trip to confuse ants.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 671860
> 
> 
> This one's out of state and it tried to hide the map by zooming way out. But if you're quick you might be able to zooming in and get a good look at it.


Former DC moderator Another Uber Driver used to frequently discuss Uber's map antics that were designed to trick drivers into accepting pings that they normally wouldn't. One of those tricks was "flipping" or reversing the directions of the map from East/West or North/South. Another trick is to use maps that zoomed way out.

Uber knows which areas and places are unpopular with drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> It really is kind of strange, I'll get what is roughly the same destination on offers with different names for the same street.
> 
> One offer it's
> X
> ...


The bottom line of the whole debate is that knowledge is power and lack of knowledge is weakness. The more Uber can keep drivers in the dark or confuse them, the more power they get and the more money they take from the drivers.

The same applies to drivers. The more knowledge, the more power and the more money they can take from Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> It's not malicious.


Uber malicious? Impossible.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The bottom line of the whole debate is that knowledge is power and lack of knowledge is weakness. The more Uber can keep drivers in the dark or confuse them, the more power they get and the more money they take from the drivers.
> 
> The same applies to drivers. The more knowledge, the more power and the more money they can take from Uber.


As much as I'd like to blame this on uber being uber, and more importantly as much as it pains me to agree with the shill burger, I think it's just a software thing. 

If it were 2015, you'd have a hard time convincing me it wasn't intentional. But now, I just think it's some weird bug or something.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> It really is kind of strange, I'll get what is roughly the same destination on offers with different names for the same street.
> 
> One offer it's
> X
> ...


Empty allegations are a dime a dozen. I'm from Missouri. 😎



Nats121 said:


> Former DC moderator Another Uber Driver used to frequently discuss Uber's map antics that were designed to trick drivers into accepting pings that they normally wouldn't. One of those tricks was "flipping" or reversing the directions of the map from East/West or North/South. Another trick is to use maps that zoomed way out.


Empty allegations are a dime a dozen. I'm from Missouri. 😎


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Empty allegations are a dime a dozen. I'm from Missouri. 😎
> 
> Empty allegations are a dime a dozen. I'm from Missouri. 😎


You spelled misery wrong. And you used “from” instead of “in”.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> As much as I'd like to blame this on uber being uber, and more importantly as much as it pains me to agree with the shill burger, I think it's just a software thing.
> 
> If it were 2015, you'd have a hard time convincing me it wasn't intentional. But now, I just think it's some weird bug or something.


I disagree.

Uber's technology has had seven additional years since 2015 to mature and "get the bugs out". Seven years is like an eternity in technology. Technology is supposed to become smoother and more reliable as it matures, not buggier.

I have no doubt that the map flips and other "bugs" are not bugs at all.

If they're bugs they defy all the odds and are amazing coincidences because virtually every one of those bugs were for orders going to areas that I and most other drivers wouldn't want to go.

Uber has one or more supercomputers that can process thousands of teraflops of floating point math per second. They have extremely power database software and massive storage capacity. They have extremely power dispatch software. Put all that together and more and you'll see they can calculate and cross reference massive amounts of data in nanoseconds.

They KNOW the preferences of their pax, their customers, and their drivers as groups and as individuals.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> You spelled misery wrong. And you used “from” instead of “in”.


*From* A, *live* in B, *am* in B.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Uber has one or more supercomputers that can process thousands of teraflops of floating point math per second.


You can't provide a citation to identify your source. Sad.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> You can't provide a citation to identify your source. Sad.


You argue for the sake of arguing and bog down discussions as a result.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

So many user accounts used by just a handful of humans. I understand that you expend considerable effort just trying to maintain one particular account's voice/persona as separate from the other accounts' voices/personas. It must be tough and you just slip up now and again. To err is human...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You argue for the sake of arguing and bog down discussions as a result.


At least it's not bloviating.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Empty allegations


Not sure what allegations you're accusing me of making here. 
I'm not going to post anything that gives too much personal info and giving intersections near my house is, too much.
Here's two from the other day a few hours apart. 

The destination for both is the west palm beach international Airport.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Oh hey again @Nats121 👋
> 
> If you reply that you're not @Nats121 , then it's just my honest mistake because you guys write the same thing in the same language so it's probably just a groupthink thing at play.
> 
> Groupthink is dangerous. Look at examples like the Jim Jones crowd and the MAGA crowd. Groupthink and unable to critically examine the party/cult line is bad for decision making. So, it's okay to be original and not just copycat robotic.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> So many user accounts used by just a handful of humans. I understand that you expend considerable effort just trying to maintain one particular account's voice/persona as separate from the other accounts' voices/personas. It must be tough and you just slip up now and again. To err is human...


The lady doth protest too much...


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> So many user accounts used by just a handful of humans. I understand that you expend considerable effort just trying to maintain one particular account's voice/persona as separate from the other accounts' voices/personas. It must be tough and you just slip up now and again. To err is human...


Putin sent us. 😎💰


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> So many user accounts used by just a handful of humans. I understand that you expend considerable effort just trying to maintain one particular account's voice/persona as separate from the other accounts' voices/personas. It must be tough and you just slip up now and again. To err is human...


I’m actually your other account and one of your many personas. We need to get help for our spit personality disorder. I’m begging you (us). 🤯


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Uber's technology has had seven additional years since 2015 to mature and "get the bugs out". Seven years is like an eternity in technology. Technology is supposed to become smoother and more reliable as it matures, not buggier.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sure some bugs are overlooked, like this one, and I wouldn't be all that surprised if it came out that it was intentional. 
But I think this is just a happy accident.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 671845
> 
> At least they're now giving you the pickup and drop off in the map as well as the addresses and the ping box.


3 pages of replies in 4 hours. Good one!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> 3 pages of replies in 4 hours. Good one!


It's the turd comment.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Not sure what allegations you're accusing me of making here.
> I'm not going to post anything that gives too much personal info and giving intersections near my house is, too much.
> Here's two from the other day a few hours apart.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I'm was trying to say.

Sometimes it's hurtz car rental and sometimes it's JAX airport.

Hell it even has the local bus stop sometimes.

Also USO office.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> As much as I'd like to blame this on uber being uber, and more importantly as much as it pains me to agree with the shill burger, I think it's just a software thing.
> 
> If it were 2015, you'd have a hard time convincing me it wasn't intentional. But now, I just think it's some weird bug or something.


It's on purpose, fixing things like that are trivial for the dumbest of tech companies.

They are just relentless and play dumb.

The design I'm seeing right now exploits driver's who have no sense of direction (most of the ants), all things Uber does have a purpose and that purpose is nefarious.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> The destination for both is the west palm beach international Airport.


No they're not.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Screwber driver north said:


>


I accept your compliment kind person.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Sometimes it's hurtz car rental and sometimes it's JAX airport.


But those are *different* addresses at different nearest cross streets. The post office and delivery services have known the distinction for decades.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> But those are *different* addresses at different nearest cross streets. The post office and delivery services have known the distinction for decades.


Now you're talking out your ass cuz they're all in the same airport under the same roof in the same one terminal that we have. There is no crossroads there is nothing but the area that all those places are contained within.

Clearly you've never been to the Jacksonville airport or else you wouldn't be saying crap like this. Crossroads there's one freaking road through the whole place.

I would suggest getting out a map and seeing exactly what the hell we're talking about.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

USO
2400 Yankee clipper

Hertz
2400 Yankee clipper

Bus stop
2400 Yankee clipper

Arrivals jax
2400 Yankee clipper

known for decades they were all the same address!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Are you going to sit there and tell every single person here that those are not the same address?

If Ubers GPS is so sensitive it can pick up individual spots within the same building, why are they using local level state level and international levels to explain the same road? It's to confuse everybody and it's done on purpose. If they can discern that much of a space difference in a same building as different places, they should God damn well know that the same road that goes all the way through the city, should be the same name. Jesus Christ what a ****ing moron


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> No they're not.


 Yes, they are.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> But those are *different* addresses at different nearest cross streets. The post office and delivery services have known the distinction for decades.


This doesn't even deserve a meme or video.

Just a waste of forum space is all it is.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, they are.


 Google has them indexed separately (attached). They're technically separate as far as computers go. That's why the rider app lists multiple places/listings for different things that you might just lump together as "the airport". That some humans might consider them equivalent (or all the same big place) is actually irrelevant.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Google has them indexed separately (attached). They're technically separate as far as computers go. That's why the rider app lists multiple places/listings for different things that you might just lump together as "the airport". That some humans might consider them equivalent (or all the same big place) is actually irrelevant.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, they are.


Even Waze (yeah I know Google owned) knows them as separate.

Use Waze to drive to Palm Beach International Airport (PBI): https://waze.com/ul/hdhxpc6x43

Use Waze to drive to TURNAGE BLVD at PBI TRM: https://waze.com/ul/hdhxpcd2ps


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 671903


Says someone who ostensibly knows more than Google maps, Waze and Uber map source data people.

Guess you're just butthurt that you couldn't figure this out without my help.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 671903


Here's your personal copy of each place/location for future reference:

Palm Beach International Airport · 1000 James L Turnage Blvd, West Palm Beach, FL 33415 





__





TURNAGE BLVD at PBI TRM · Florida 33415


Bus stop




www.google.com


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Here's your personal copy of each place/location for future reference:
> 
> Palm Beach International Airport · 1000 James L Turnage Blvd, West Palm Beach, FL 33415
> 
> ...


The whole reason why this even came about was because of the fact that Uber is using multiple names for the same place. Regardless if some computer thinks it's different areas within the same building, Uber has the coding ability to take all that and throw it out the window and make it very easy to understand.

It's called geofencing. It can take a whole entire area and call it the airport. They can also break that up into little itty pieces of the airport. So when you get a ping It should read Jax Uber pickup area. Not the seven names or whatever it is that it has that it's using to confuse people that don't know that there's seven different titles for the same place. 

This is not Uber being lazy this is done on purpose. It's done on purpose because they take events and do the same damn thing for pickup points. So don't tell me they can't code the separate or into one big conglomerate and call it a Single name.


This different addresses in the same place bullshit only matters to you. Uber is well aware of what it's doing when it does this.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> The whole reason why this even came about was because of the fact that Uber is using multiple names for the same place. Regardless if some computer thinks it's different areas within the same building, Uber has the coding ability to take all that and throw it out the window and make it very easy to understand.
> 
> It's called geofencing. It can take a whole entire area and call it the airport. They can also break that up into little itty pieces of the airport. So when you get a ping It should read Jax Uber pickup area. Not the seven names or whatever it is that it has that it's using to confuse people that don't know that there's seven different titles for the same place.
> 
> ...


What's Uber trying to hide at the airport by using multiple names? Or are they trying to trick drivers into believing the destination is the airport when it isn't?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> 123 beach Blvd.
> 
> 8364 St Rd 90
> 
> Without the new map unless you knew it was the same road, someone would not know it's the same road, just miles apart.


It could be like here in Houston where a road has three different names. We have a road that is named Hillcroft that turns into Voss and then Bingle and it is the same road but different names in different parts of town and it is like this all over Houston, so you might not know it but you could pick up on Voss and drop off one block away on Hillcroft and it is the same exact street.

So who knows but crazy nonsense with the naming of roads.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> What's Uber trying to hide at the airport by using multiple names? Or are they trying to trick drivers into believing the destination is the airport when it isn't?


People like me don’t mess with the airport in Jax. They try tricking people to go there thinking they have accepted something else. Just yesterday I shared with woodbutcher a ping I got from my house in the historic district over 20 miles away for the AP at 7 bucks…😂😂😂. The AP pax is like the golden cow to them.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rampage said:


> People like me don’t mess with the airport in Jax. They try tricking people to go there thinking they have accepted something else. Just yesterday I shared with woodbutcher a ping I got from my house in the historic district over 20 miles away for the AP at 7 bucks…😂😂😂. The AP pax is like the golden cow to them.


Real nice.

This is why a full map with pinch to zoom and pings that last at least 15 seconds are so important. 

When it comes to the gig companies, the more they claim to be transparent, the less transparent they are.

Screenshot EVERYTHING including pings that could be of even remote importance.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What's Uber trying to hide at the airport by using multiple names? Or are they trying to trick drivers into believing the destination is the airport when it isn't?


It's Ubers deception tactics. That's all it can be cuz they have the ability to rename all that to the airport name or the appropriate place you're going to drop off. Like Uber/JAX pickup or dropoff.

When you take all of the stadium here and divided up into two pickup points, they have the ability to do the same thing at the airport.

There's no other sensible reason why.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> It could be like here in Houston where a road has three different names. We have a road that is named Hillcroft that turns into Voss and then Bingle and it is the same road but different names in different parts of town and it is like this all over Houston, so you might not know it but you could pick up on Voss and drop off one block away on Hillcroft and it is the same exact street.
> 
> So who knows but crazy nonsense with the naming of roads.


Oh yeah we got one road I think has four different names. The funny part is it knows each individual part as a separate road even though it's the same road. But still mixes in the local road name with state route in the same ping if it's a return trip


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

Does this new feature works at the airport as well? Can you see trip info with rides that originate at the airport? Thanks.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

To be honest I'm not sure. 

When I got my ping out of the airport I saw it was downtown Hyatt and didn't pay attention to the map. It was late I was tired and it's like 5 minutes from home.


----------



## Uber_J (Jul 9, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 671845
> 
> At least they're now giving you the pickup and drop off in the map as well as the addresses and the ping box.


15 miles for less than 10 bucks is so crazy, unbelievable.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> The only reason why they do that is to confuse new drivers.


And your evidence for this is what exactly? Please share with the other students.



W00dbutcher said:


> known for decades they were all the same address!


They're *still* unique places/locations as far as all mapping software is concerned. Or are you unaware that one can simply enter the name of a business or organization as either a destination or pick-up spot without knowing or entering its street address? This is a convenience tool.



W00dbutcher said:


> It's to confuse everybody and it's done on purpose.


And your evidence for this is what exactly? Please share with the class.



W00dbutcher said:


> Uber is using multiple names for the same place.


 It's only the same place in the minds of some (many) humans. Again, it's irrelevant to most use cases though.

Here's why: Consider any *huge* apartment complex. One that has more than a dozen buildings and more than a half mile network of paved roads within it. Around my area, we have literally dozens of communities like this. Most of the newer ones have named roads within the community after you breach its perimeter gates and fences. So you might just consider it "Parkview Estates", but those individual road names and numbered units make it possible to isolate the pick-up and drop-off location for navigation to the door, without requiring another human to tell you to turn left or right after the 7th speed bump, up the hill to the dumpster, then right past the oak tree...



W00dbutcher said:


> Uber has the coding ability to take all that and throw it out the window and make it very easy to understand.


And your evidence for this is what exactly? Please enlighten us all.



W00dbutcher said:


> Not the seven names or whatever it is that it has that it's using to confuse people that don't know that there's seven different titles for the same place.


Again, this has value that I've already explained. Just because you disagree that it's useful to others is actually irrelevant.



W00dbutcher said:


> This is not Uber being lazy this is done on purpose.


And your evidence for this is what exactly?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber_J said:


> 15 miles for less than 10 bucks is so crazy, unbelievable.


Yeah, since UF/UP this year, it's common to see offers between $0.65-$0.80/mile around these parts. But, since they're just offers, nobody is obligated to accept a single one.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah, since UF/UP this year, it's common to see offers between $0.65-$0.80/mile around these parts. But, since they're just offers, nobody is obligated to accept a single one.


True, but I suspect the reason there are lots of commercials on YT and other media is to keep the market full of newbs that don’t know any better and do accept.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> And your evidence for this is what exactly? Please share with the other students.











The Uber whistleblower: I’m exposing a system that sold people a lie


Exclusive: Mark MacGann says he has decided to speak out about firm to ‘right some fundamental wrongs’




www.theguardian.com





There is a leak in the whistleblower files that talks about keeping a feature broken to keep the drivers "guessing" and no, you look for it since you like doing "research", I thought your boss disclosed all his shit to you.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> And your evidence for this is what exactly? Please share with the other students.
> 
> They're *still* unique places/locations as far as all mapping software is concerned. Or are you unaware that one can simply enter the name of a business or organization as either a destination or pick-up spot without knowing or entering its street address? This is a convenience tool.
> 
> ...


Already answered this question scroll up.

Now if you don't mind we got better things to talk about than your little petty this that and the other about this this to that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber_J said:


> 15 miles for less than 10 bucks is so crazy, unbelievable.


This is the effect of upfront pricing. With the gas prices being high and the fact that the average pickup is better than 8 Mi it seems anymore it's going to be real interesting to see how this works this year. I mean even this morning it wasn't a lot of ants out like normal.

I've already noticed the saturation level because the school has started back here has started to decline. There wasn't nearly as many ants sitting this morning as normal. So unless it's paying real good there's going to be a lot of people sitting here in the next couple of weeks till they figure out some new process of screwing the drivers to get more people picked up.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Now if you don't mind we got better things to talk about than your little petty this that and the other about this this to that.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> The only reason why they do that is to confuse new drivers.


By this logic, you should be gleefully rejoicing.

Anyhoo:

*How to Report a Mapping Problem Affecting GPS Devices, Apps, and Maps *








Follow these instructions if you have a problem caused by a mapping error in most GPS devices/apps and online maps. For example:

Your home or business is missing or appears in the wrong place
Drivers have a hard time navigating to your location
Deliveries consistently go to the wrong place
GPS devices send drivers through your property, back roads, etc.

If your problem doesn't quite fit this description, return to the main Address, Route, and Map Problems page.

We eagerly await seeing the results of your reports.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

The @W00dbutcher conspiracy theory is hereby put down to rest:



> As for the street names, the unit reads what's on the map, and that data comes from NavTeq. I know from personal experience that some streets have more than one name, and that the the unit will call it one thing in one location, then by another name 3 blocks later. One street I drive regularly is called by 3 different names in a one mile stretch, but what the Nuvi uses is the same as what is on the street sign at each intersection. Often the county and state roads are mapped with the "official" geographical designation, regardless of what they might be called locally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> A major route I take to work is called "Columbus-Lancaster Road" when headed north, but mysteriously becomes (more accurately) Rt. 33 when headed south. Now, why would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> A prime example of why they use CR designations instead of actual street names would be here in FL where along a 15 mile stretch in 3 town/cities of CR4011 the road name changes 5 times. In Ormond Beach as you head South from Flagler down to Daytona Beach it is "Old Dixie Hwy" which changes to "N. Beach St." then to "S. Beach St", then to "Riverside Dr" (in Holly Hill) then to "N. Beach St". (in Daytona Beach) and finally to "S. Beach St." again before the road ends.
> Garmin uses County Road numbers instead of real names | POI Factory





> Most maps I have used rarely refer to a county or state road by name, usually they do so by a number. For long distance travel and continuity I prefer to use hwy numbers. What I have found is that people in a given area tend to refer to roads the same way. For example, most people in my area refer to WI highways by number, regardless if there is a name associated to it. Other places I have visited people refer to hwys by name, such as the Chicago area, the "Dan Ryan" or "Eisenhower" for example. As already stated, often a municipality will name a section of road in their area of jurisdiction. But people outside that area may not know what that name is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> With the gas prices being high





Heisenburger said:


> US past month trend chart


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> The @W00dbutcher conspiracy theory is hereby put down to rest:


If its a "conspiracy," why does Uber use the correct street names with the actual information you would get to pick up and drop off, but they use obscure street names State routes and rural routes when they give you the upfront pricing?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> If its a "conspiracy," why does Uber use the correct street names with the actual information you would get to pick up and drop off, but they use obscure street names State routes and rural routes when they give you the upfront pricing?


It's been laid to rest.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Before Russia invaded Ukraine gas was hovering at $3 to about $3.25 average. Obviously in some states it's going to be higher for taxes and this and that. It has went up over $4.99+ a gallon in some places but it has yet to come back down to the average before the war. SO gas has not gotten cheaper it has not come back down to where it was back in February. It's still high. 

Even pre-pandemic the gas prices around here were $2.60. So it still hasn't come down to where it normally was before all this shit started to happen.

So yes the gas prices are high right now.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> It's been laid to rest.


And what the hell does Garmin have to do with Uber in the first place?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> It's been laid to rest.


Coincidentally, another reason Uber uses obscure Road names is because it's a an estimate of the area that is in question for pickup and drop off. They don't want you to know the exact address until after you accept the Ping. This Falls underneath their keeping the information private of the individual that is requesting the ride. So some nutbag, like yourself, decides to go do something stupid to the actual address that was giving in the Upfront pricing.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> So yes the gas prices are high right now.





W00dbutcher said:


> And what the hell does Garmin have to do with Uber in the first place?


It debunks your theory about Uber's motive. Garmin was doing the same thing 15 years ago!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Coincidentally, another reason Uber uses obscure Road names is because it's a an estimate of the area that is in question for pickup and drop off. They don't want you to know the exact address until after you accept the Ping. This Falls underneath there keeping the information private of the individual that is requesting the ride.


Backpedal faster!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> It debunks your theory about Uber's motive. Garmin was doing the same thing 15 years ago!


Garmin and now some crap about Biden and world gas prices?

All three of those items are irrelevant to this conversation. And who really cares what Garmin was doing 15 years ago, especially when it's today and Uber uses Google's technology. 

Not sure if it's the drugs or lack of but you have some major issues.

I would suggest seeking professional help because you have lost touch of reality. You can keep dribbling this shit out of your mouth all you want. I have come to the conclusion you can't argue with crazy.

Good day sir.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Even pre-pandemic the gas prices around here were $2.60. So it still hasn't come down to where it normally was before all this shit started to happen.







__





Why Are Gas Prices Going Down?







lifehacker-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Not sure if it's the drugs or lack of but you have some major issues.
> 
> I would suggest seeking professional help because you have lost touch of reality. You can keep dribbling this shit out of your mouth all you want. I have come to the conclusion you can't argue with crazy.


I accept your compliments. They're indeed complimentary considering the source. 😄


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> So some nutbag, like yourself, decides to go do something stupid to the actual address that was giving in the Upfront pricing.


Regrettably, I anticipate silly allegations like this from those whom I've educated and provided facts and well-grounded explanations, although an expression of gratitude would be more apropos.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Oh hey again @Nats121 👋
> 
> If you reply that you're not @Nats121 , then it's just my honest mistake because you guys write the same thing in the same language so it's probably just a groupthink thing at play.
> 
> Groupthink is dangerous. Look at examples like the Jim Jones crowd and the MAGA crowd. Groupthink and unable to critically examine the party/cult line is bad for decision making. So, it's okay to be original and not just copycat robotic.


You mean like those people who still believe in masks in spite of overwhelming evidence of their inefficacies?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

montecristo said:


> You mean like those people who still believe in masks in spite of overwhelming evidence of their inefficacies?


What are you talking about mask or awesome! You can't smell passengers with a mask on! A little smell good stuff on the mask takes it all away!


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Uber's technology has had seven additional years since 2015 to mature and "get the bugs out". Seven years is like an eternity in technology. Technology is supposed to become smoother and more reliable as it matures, not buggier.
> 
> ...


and yet they still lose billions each quarter


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> What's Uber trying to hide at the airport by using multiple names? Or are they trying to trick drivers into believing the destination is the airport when it isn't?


In mine, it's the same place, anyone who's vaguely familiar with the area knows its an airport drop. 
It's just some weird glitch. Sometimes it comes in one way, sometimes the other. The destination once the trip is started is always pbi. The bustop is right in the middle of the arrivals pick up area between terminals 2 and 3 out of 4, dead center. I couldn't drop off there I'd i wanted to, can only drop up stairs at arrivals. 

If you put either location into the pax app, it changes it to Palm Beach International. Because it's a small airport. There's no option to specify a terminal, or level. It's just pbi. 

Despite shillenburger's claim to the contrary, I've been there dozens to hundreds of times and they are the same location, 1000 tunage blvd. 


Sometimes a Walmart pickup is labeled McDonald's. There is a McDonald's inside of Walmart. I assume same addresses, or coordinates or however the request interfaces with mapping tech and something makes it choose one over the other.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Google has them indexed separately (attached). They're technically separate as far as computers go. That's why the rider app lists multiple places/listings for different things that you might just lump together as "the airport". That some humans might consider them equivalent (or all the same big place) is actually irrelevant.


One is an address one is a zip code covering about 7.5 sq miles. 

Same location. If I followed Google maps or waze my ending spot would be between term 2&3 on the arrivals level. 

Something gets crossed up, pax orders a ride to PBI. The offer comes to me as one or the other, often. If I accept and start the trip, the destination is palm beach international Airport. 

There is no way in the rider app to specify bus stop, term A , jet blue arrivals or departures. It's a small airport. The trip or pick up is simply palm beach international Airport. I have to ask the requestor which airline the are flying for drops or where they are in arrivals for pick ups. 

The bus stop is litteraly in the middle of the arrivals level, 1000 turnage blvd. 

Open your rider app and request a ride to and from both. The pax app changes it to pbi.

Ffs dude.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Four other conspiracy friendly folks reacted favorably to:



Nats121 said:


> I have no doubt that the map flips and other "bugs" are not bugs at all.
> 
> If they're bugs they defy all the odds and are amazing coincidences because virtually every one of those bugs were for orders going to areas that I and most other drivers wouldn't want to go.
> 
> ...





> You can find people who believe in the most unusual conspiracy theories everywhere, perhaps even in your own mirror.
> 
> "But several common characteristics recur," says Dyrendal.
> 
> ...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> One is an address one is a zip code covering about 7.5 sq miles.
> 
> Same location. If I followed Google maps or waze my ending spot would be between term 2&3 on the arrivals level.
> 
> ...


Don't even try. He will drag you down to his level you and beat you with experience.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> Regrettably, I anticipate silly allegations like this from those whom I've educated and provided facts and well-grounded explanations, although an expression of gratitude would be more apropos.





Boca Ratman said:


> If you put either location into the pax app, it changes it to Palm Beach International. Because it's a small airport. There's no option to specify a terminal, or level. It's just pbi.


 attached



Boca Ratman said:


> Sometimes a Walmart pickup is labeled McDonald's. There is a McDonald's inside of Walmart.


 Yeah, because they're two different *places*/locations as indexed by map data providers like Navteq and Google. There has to be two separate ones because what if I'm just looking for the nearest McDonald's and didn't already know there was one in the Walmart.



Boca Ratman said:


> Open your rider app and request a ride to and from both. The pax app changes it to pbi.


 attached


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> There is no way in the rider app to specify bus stop, term A , jet blue arrivals or departures. It's a small airport.


Mind blown! 🤯


> *Find & share a location using Plus Codes*
> 
> Plus Codes work similar to street addresses. They can help you get and use a *simple digital address.* They can also help you define a *specific location for a conventional address*. For example, you can identify different entrances to the same building. You can use Plus Codes to identify a *specific location to receive deliveries, access emergency and social services, or direct people to a location*. Since the codes are simple, you can easily share them with others. Plus Codes are based on latitude and longitude. They use a simple grid system and a set of 20 alphanumeric characters. The character list purposely excludes easy to confuse characters like “1” or “l.” Here’s an example of a Plus Code: JJXX+HR8, Seattle. Find & share a location using Plus Codes - Android - Google Maps Help


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Like shooting fish in a barrel!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

What are you even going on about?
How is this relevant?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Open your rider app and request a ride to and from both. The pax app changes it to pbi.


True. Just tried it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> What are you even going on about?
> How is this relevant?


Debunking conspiracy theories is like shooting fish in a barrel!



New2This said:


> True. Just tried it.


 Except that your screenshots don't support it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Except that your screenshots don't support it.


How so?

I put pin in Palm Beach and entered airport.

First one was airport. Second was airport terminal services which is in the airport itself. 










The rest are hotels near the airport.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Debunking conspiracy theories is like shooting fish in a barrel!


Are you high or is reading compression a struggle? 

I bet you use black marker an white out to make words fit when you do crossword puzzles huh?


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> What are you even going on about?


It appears that you either missed or just ignored this image.

Attachment:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> It appears that you either missed or just ignored this image.
> 
> Attachment:


Strike 2


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Aiport pic default on a tablet in landscape mode


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> How is this relevant?





New2This said:


> How so?


Your conspiracy theory isn't even on life support anymore, it has now expired.


Heisenburger said:


> Like shooting fish in a barrel!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Your conspiracy theory isn't even on life support anymore, it has now expired.












STRIKE THREE
YOURE OUT!

1st) I never said there's any conspiracy behind this. Simply that I get offers for the same destination with different descriptions and I showed you. In fact, I said I basically agreed with you. 









I have a pretty good idea why it happens but you felt the need to ramble on and on explaining why something is happening that you claim isn't even happening. 

All this after you tried to tell me the two locations in my screen shots weren't the same. Your proof to this was a screenshot with a zip code for a 7.4 sq mile area of palm beach county. 
L









Uh. Okay, sure, got it pal!




2nd) I said if you request a ride to either location, (important part coming up) _in the rider app_, it gets changed to the palm beach international Airport. 

You showed me a screenshot of a Google maps or something to prove I was wrong about the the uber rider app.










This is about as much proof as you dispelling my claim that it's raining outside by showing me a picture of a painting of a sunset. 

You also went on to explain why McDonald's inside walmart is indexed separately. 
Yeah, no shit!









And why a request would come listed as 1234 main street, McDonald's or Walmart but pick up all be the same place, (unnecessarily as I already knew this) even though according to you, this doesn't happen. 

It's like you're up holding a purple crayon that has "purple/ violet " printed on the wrapping while trying to convince us that purple and violet are different colors using the single crayon as proof. 











3rd) I said, and this part is important, _in the uber rider app,_ there's no way to specify a specific location at the palm beach international Airport. This apparently blew your mind. I suspect it was blown way before this, that would explain your poor reading compression skills. 

You post a quote and link to an article about how mapping tech works or something. Admittedly I
I didn't read it, only skimmed part of it, but it has nothing to do with the rider app, palm beach international Airport, or requesting a ride at pbi in the uber rider app. 

This was as helpful to your case as telling me how an internal combustion engine works because my battery was dead. 


You've gone out of you're way to explain how somethings happens that you claim doesn't happen. 

You've shown me Google map searches to prove the rider app works differently than I said.

And you linked an article on mapping to prove I'm wrong about how the rider app works. 

Okay, great job. This is a slighly more engaging, though just about as effective, as when my kids argue and say "nuh-uh" "yeah-uh " to each other. 

All this to disprove my claim of conspiracy that I said DIDN'T exist!

Rif.org


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> This was as helpful to your case as telling me how an internal combustion engine works because my battery was dead.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> and this part is important, _in the uber rider app,_ there's no way to specify a specific location at the palm beach international Airport.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nuh uh.

Avis isn't part of the airport. The rest of these will, once a trip is accepted or started have identical starting or end points in the app. It will simply say palm beach international Airport. As I've explained. I have to make contact with the requestor to find out where they are or want to be dropped depending upon if it's a trip to or from the airport because there is no way for the user to specify in app. 








Boca Ratman said:


> The trip or pick up is simply palm beach international Airport. I have to ask the requestor which airline the are flying for drops or where they are in arrivals for pick ups.



Bees are important! 
Flowers and pollinators depend on each other for survival. Flowering plants (angiosperms) are the most diverse group of living plants. Most flowering plants rely on insects such as bees for pollination (learn more about pollination here). Insects are efficient pollinators because they can move directly from one flower to another, picking up and unintentionally depositing pollen along the way, allowing angiosperms to reproduce.

Thus, insect-pollinated flowers have evolved an array of colors, patterns, fragrances, shapes, and “floral rewards”—including pollen, floral oils, and nectar (see below)—to attract their pollinators. These three floral rewards have different nutrient and energy content, and a different amount of energy is required from the plant to produce each one.












https://www.museumoftheearth.org/bees/eat-pollination


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Bees are important!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 672139


Another poster said Radar can't be turned off. If that's true how the fork do you deal with a shitshow like this?

Forget about maps, you barely have enough time to blink your eyes.

The purpose of Radar is to make it as tough as possible to see the trip info.









Uber's Trip Radar Demonstration


What is Uber's Trip Radar? How does it work? This is a recorded screen capture of Uber's Trip Radar in action.




www.youtube.com


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Another poster said Radar can't be turned off. If that's true how the fork do you deal with a shitshow like this?
> 
> Forget about maps, you barely have enough time to blink your eyes.
> 
> ...


You can't turn it off.

Last night it was game two of the preseason for the jaguars. Now imagine running Uber with a half a stadium full of people trying to come out and get a ride. Not only do you have this radar to deal with, but then you have the normal flood of pings coming in. So there's a lot of logging off and logging back in because you only get the two before you get kicked off for declining the 3rd. Well they only had two places to pick up at the stadium, and every time they gave you a ping it was always on the other side of the stadium for whete you're supposed to pick up.

In this case the only way to handle it, is the shut Uber off and turn on my taxi light.

Problem fixed.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I had some video of this in action when it came out at the first event with this. I can't find it on the site though. It was roughly a year ago because it came out around preseason last year.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> You can't turn it off.
> 
> Last night it was game two of the preseason for the jaguars. Now imagine running Uber with a half a stadium full of people trying to come out and get a ride. Not only do you have this radar to deal with, but then you have the normal flood of pings coming in. So there's a lot of logging off and logging back in because you only get the two before you get kicked off for declining the 3rd. Well they only had two places to pick up at the stadium, and every time they gave you a ping it was always on the other side of the stadium for whete you're supposed to pick up.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, you and others are saying that whenever it gets busy Uber turns on the Trip Radar?

Trip Radar makes it nearly impossible for drivers to cherrypick their rides, which is why they included it with Upfront Fares.

These gig companies employ highly intelligent, cunning, and evil geeks to create these scams. This UF/Radar scam is an example.

This is why I keep saying that govt regulation is the drivers' only hope of putting an end to the exploitation.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, you and others are saying that whenever it gets busy Uber turns on the Trip Radar?
> 
> Trip Radar makes it nearly impossible for drivers to cherrypick their rides, which is why they included it with Upfront Fares.
> 
> ...


We have govt leaders that are lucky not to spill their pudding cup at snack time. I don’t think they are the saviors here.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Another poster said Radar can't be turned off. If that's true how the fork do you deal with a shitshow like this?
> 
> Forget about maps, you barely have enough time to blink your eyes.
> 
> ...


It's good if it's not really busy. I havent been online with the new system at an event or even semi busy area. 

At first it can be a little confusing and probably overwhelming for many. 

It takes a little bit to learn where the pertinent information is located on the offers. At first you try to read all the info and process it and the offer is gone. Once you get used to it there's enough time to evaluate the offer. You can't put the info in a spreadsheet or anything but you can make a yes or decision.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The thing is when the radar is popping up and it's busy with pings, and you're denying things or letting them go, if you want to actually hit the log off button you have to be quick enough to clear the current radar screen before going offline. It's almost like the radar is up there when it's busy to keep you from easily just going offline and then going back online after 2 ignored pings.

If you use a tablet and you're in landscape mode however, this is completely eliminated because the online offline button is always visible on the right hand side. This is a totally more efficient way of managing what's going on when it's busy. I was lucky and I was able to get a $10 tablet plan added to my phone. So not only do I have two different devices I can use, for whatever reason one tablet is a Jacksonville IP number, but the tablet is on a different IP number and is a Tampa address. I've even experience connectivity problems on one device but not on the other. I think they're on two separate networks all together. Even though they may use the same Towers


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, you and others are saying that whenever it gets busy Uber turns on the Trip Radar?
> 
> Trip Radar makes it nearly impossible for drivers to cherrypick their rides, which is why they included it with Upfront Fares.


They come in as radar requests 60-70 % of the time regardless of how busy it is. Many times a trip that was a radar offer/request comes a second time as a regular offer/request. They make different sounds. Sometimes the offer/request only comes in as a regular request. 

I haven't seen any obvious reasons why they come one or the other. 


It takes a few days or week to get used to. After a while you do. 

Cherry picking is, in my opinion easy and the radar system makes it easy. You just have to make your decision quick. You can't go comparing offers or breaking out the calculator. So see it, you make a decision and accept or ignore.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> They come in as radar requests 60-70 % of the time regardless of how busy it is. Many times a trip that was a radar offer/request comes a second time as a regular offer/request. They make different sounds. Sometimes the offer/request only comes in as a regular request.
> 
> I haven't seen any obvious reasons why they come one or the other.
> 
> ...


Are you saying you can decipher and cherrypick rides from that flashing shit-show on that video I posted even when you're driving?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Are you saying you can decipher and cherrypick rides from that flashing shit-show on that video I posted even when you're driving?


Unfortunately you do learn to start reading things real quick. Most of the time your cherry picking is just from the pings when they pop up that fast.

You do have a couple of seconds after the ping decline to actually read the radar screen if they're still viable. But even if you click on a radar offer, when a ping pops up it overrides that and until you clear the Ping, the radar offer you accepted originally could still be there and you get it. But most times somebody else is already stolen by the time you get back to it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> They come in as radar requests 60-70 % of the time regardless of how busy it is. Many times a trip that was a radar offer/request comes a second time as a regular offer/request. They make different sounds. Sometimes the offer/request only comes in as a regular request.
> 
> I haven't seen any obvious reasons why they come one or the other.
> 
> ...


You and Woodbutcher are veteran drivers who know your markets. You're not ants.

Sorry, but based on what I've seen and read you're not gonna be able to convince me that the average run of the mill ant will be able to cherrypick effectively with Radar flashing rapidly on the screen, especially when they're driving.

This is one of those rare instances when I agree with Uber. They obviously don't believe it either, otherwise they wouldn't have included it.

You can bet Uber did lots of internal testing with drivers of various skill levels and concluded that ants will NOT be able to cherrypick effectively with Radar.

In the unlikely event I'm wrong and ants CAN cherrypick effectively with Radar, Uber will make it even tougher or attach acceptance rate requirements to it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Are you saying you can decipher and cherrypick rides from that flashing shit-show on that video I posted even when you're driving?


I haven't seen your video and I said i haven't been in a situation where it's been super busy or even busy in a long time. Never since we've had this system. 

Obviously if your driving, you're limited as to what you can do. I don't think I've ever gotten multiple offers when I've been driving. Seems like a no brainer that it is a safety issue and if uber is doing it, they won't be for long, I'd think. 

You get the request take it or don't. Too many at once, that's a problem I don't have and doesn't really sound like a problem. 
The problem is not getting the request you want because someone else claimed it. But if they're coming in so fast, eh I'd deal with it and find another in short time. I'd have to actually experience it though to give you an accurate answer.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I haven't seen your video and I said i haven't been in a situation where it's been super busy or even busy in a long time. Never since we've had this system.
> 
> Obviously if your driving, you're limited as to what you can do. I don't think I've ever gotten multiple offers when I've been driving. Seems like a no brainer that it is a safety issue and if uber is doing it, they won't be for long, I'd think.
> 
> ...


The video is included in one of the replies I sent to Woodbutcher today.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The video is included in one of the replies I sent to Woodbutcher today.


I've never experienced anything close to that. The first offers faded, never had offers fade away. 

The second and 3rd. It looks like he tapped the new request or something. You have some control over that. It's been a while since I've had multiple offers going at the same time. I don't exactly remember how you shuffle through them. Tap or swipe maybe, i judt dont remember. I'll make a mental note next time I do though. 

But to answer your question, if that was going on on my screen, it would be hard to do anything. However, I cannot say that is an accurate example of how it works. 
My only issue with the new system is the payout, I like the rest.

I think you know, I'm no uber cheerleader, I like to call them out as much or more than the next guy,.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You and Woodbutcher are veteran drivers who know your markets. You're not ants.
> 
> Sorry, but based on what I've seen and read you're not gonna be able to convince me that the average run of the mill ant will be able to cherrypick effectively with Radar flashing rapidly on the screen, especially when they're driving.
> 
> ...




Found it.









Real time event pings and requests


https://streamable.com/8q339y https://streamable.com/5af9nr I didn't accept anything just to show how this new system works. Pings override the request. So you click on a request, due to the deluge of pings it cancels the request before it is populated in the app. Notice how the pings...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Like stated I never Clicked anything. That was a jaguars game by the way.

So the videos are realtime "unadulterated Uber action."

That could be a porn title or a rock band name?

Unadulterated Uber action!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I guess i should revel the work around. 

One thing about events people don't really care at that point in time if they're paying a couple extra dollars to get picked up. What I did figure out is if I put just Uber pet Service on, it stops that all that crap entirely. To where you'll get maybe one ping every 2 to 3 minutes. Depending on the number of people that are actually coming out of whatever it is that's going on. 

This little trick should only be used in very high volume events. It doesn't last long and you only maybe get a handful of pings. You're going to lose a lot of other offers that would normally come through over a x service. But it does yield a few extra dollars per ride.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess i should revel the work around.
> 
> One thing about events people don't really care at that point in time if they're paying a couple extra dollars to get picked up. What I did figure out is if I put just Uber pet Service on, it stops that all that crap entirely. To where you'll get maybe one ping every 2 to 3 minutes. Depending on the number of people that are actually coming out of whatever it is that's going on.
> 
> This little trick should only be used in very high volume events. It doesn't last long and you only maybe get a handful of pings. You're going to lose a lot of other offers that would normally come through over a x service. But it does yield a few extra dollars per ride.


Your videos aren't as bad as the video I posted but they're still bad. And you use a tablet in landscape mode! Just imagine how it looks on a regular phone! The percentage of drivers who use a tablet is small.

I still say that ants will not be able to cherrypick effectively with Radar. No way, not with that shitshow.

Like I said previously, you're a veteran driver and you know your area. You're not an ant.

Radar ruins the whole thing.

On Thursday a couple of drivers let me watch a few pings (no Radar pings) with the new Upfront Fare system and aside from the crappy payouts I liked it. I was pleasantly surprised. The pings were of adequate duration and the maps and text were easy to read.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess i should revel the work around.
> 
> One thing about events people don't really care at that point in time if they're paying a couple extra dollars to get picked up. What I did figure out is if I put just Uber pet Service on, it stops that all that crap entirely. To where you'll get maybe one ping every 2 to 3 minutes. Depending on the number of people that are actually coming out of whatever it is that's going on.
> 
> This little trick should only be used in very high volume events. It doesn't last long and you only maybe get a handful of pings. You're going to lose a lot of other offers that would normally come through over a x service. But it does yield a few extra dollars per ride.


I don't do rideshare but a couple of drivers showed me a few pings last Thursday and there was no Trip Radar in any of the pings. All of the pings lasted the full duration. I'm guessing Uber will wait a couple of weeks before they start using Radar.

When your system changed over to Upfront Fares last year did Trip Radar start right away or did Uber wait a couple of weeks before they started using it?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I don't do rideshare but a couple of drivers showed me a few pings last Thursday and there was no Trip Radar in any of the pings. All of the pings lasted the full duration. I'm guessing Uber will wait a couple of weeks before they start using Radar.
> 
> When your system changed over to Upfront Fares last year did Trip Radar start right away or did Uber wait a couple of weeks before they started using it?


Mine started right away.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Mine started right away.


Last Thursday a couple of drivers showed me a few pings and notwithstanding the low offers, I liked what I saw. The text and maps were easy to read and the ping duration (10-12 seconds) was adequate.

The poor English skills of the two drivers who showed me their phones prevented me from asking any questions about how the new system works.

It's possible that here in DC Uber is going to wait a week or two before they unleash their Trip Radar garbage.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Last Thursday a couple of drivers showed me a few pings and notwithstanding the low offers, I liked what I saw. The text and maps were easy to read and the ping duration (10-12 seconds) was adequate.
> 
> The poor English skills of the two drivers who showed me their phones prevented me from asking any questions about how the new system works.
> 
> It's possible that here in DC Uber is going to wait a week or two before they unleash their Trip Radar garbage.


If you really think about it, the only thing trip radar does is put the same ping information into the hands of many drivers instead of one ping per driver. In effect it creates a frenzy to accept everything that comes across your tablet or phone in fear of somebody stealing it from right underneath you.

Yet more mental tactics Uber is using in the guise of "oh look these trips are coming your way!"


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> did Trip Radar start right away or did Uber wait a couple of weeks before they started using it?


Immediately, same day.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you really think about it, the only thing trip radar does is put the same ping information into the hands of many drivers instead of one ping per driver. In effect it creates a frenzy to accept everything that comes across your tablet or phone in fear of somebody stealing it from right underneath you.
> 
> Yet more mental tactics Uber is using in the guise of "oh look these trips are coming your way!"





W00dbutcher said:


> If you really think about it, the only thing trip radar does is put the same ping information into the hands of many drivers instead of one ping per driver. In effect it creates a frenzy to accept everything that comes across your tablet or phone in fear of somebody stealing it from right underneath you.
> 
> Yet more mental tactics Uber is using in the guise of "oh look these trips are coming your way!"


The gig companies hire behavioral psychologists to help them devise better and better ways to manipulate drivers into doing things that go against their own best interests. Trip Radar is a good example of that.

I'm sure Uber did LOTS of internal testing of Radar before they started testing it in the real world.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Last Thursday a couple of drivers showed me a few pings and notwithstanding the low offers, I liked what I saw. The text and maps were easy to read and the ping duration (10-12 seconds) was adequate.
> 
> The poor English skills of the two drivers who showed me their phones prevented me from asking any questions about how the new system works.
> 
> It's possible that here in DC Uber is going to wait a week or two before they unleash their Trip Radar garbage.


One thing I haven't seen anyone mention. The rates for pax changed too.

The per mile rates are cut and the base rate and per min rate increase.

In one market I'm in rates were

Base. $1.61
Per mile $1.34
Per min. $0.17









Base rate more than doubled.
-25% on per mile plus 30% time.


Of course the rate the pax pay hardly changes because of the raise uber gave themselves via the variable booking fee. Which is about 35c per mile up to $10 .00

In Miami they went from 

.99 mile to .80 mile 
Base rate tripled .71 to 2.29
Per min is the same. 









XL and comfort following very similar patterns in each area.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Are you saying you can decipher and cherrypick rides from that flashing shit-show on that video I posted even when you're driving?


It is easier if you don't drive.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm my area uber charges $5.00 extra for uber pet. 

I get $3.40 of that $5.00 thats a 68-32 split. Using 68% on the ler min/mile rates falls right in line with what they pay on long trips.

.99-32% =.67
.23-32%= .156

.67+.156=.826









93.99/113.01= .83 per mile.


Jacksonville which we've seen screenshots for ridiculously long trips at about .50-.55 per mile. Falls right in line too.











31+47=78
78-32%= 53


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> What, no long dropoff fee.
> That is the main thing that would make taking most rides fair vs. today's required cherrypicking.
> The pax needs to be charged more if they leave us far& long from our next ping.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Wil Mette said:


> The pax needs to be charged more if they leave us far& long from our next ping.


Not sure about rider charges/payment, but *my compensation* -- which is all I care about -- is (almost) always higher for those.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm my area uber charges $5.00 extra for uber pet.
> 
> 93.99/113.01= .83 per mile.
> Did you mean 93.99/(2*113.01) = $.42 per mile?
> Or $18 per hour


There will be no more pets, they will all be "service animals." Thanks, Uber.

Did you mean 93.99/(2*113.01) = $.42 per mile?
Or $18 per hour after expenses, if you ignore wait time.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> You can't turn it off.
> 
> Last night it was game two of the preseason for the jaguars. Now imagine running Uber with a half a stadium full of people trying to come out and get a ride. Not only do you have this radar to deal with, but then you have the normal flood of pings coming in. So there's a lot of logging off and logging back in because you only get the two before you get kicked off for declining the 3rd. Well they only had two places to pick up at the stadium, and every time they gave you a ping it was always on the other side of the stadium for whete you're supposed to pick up.
> 
> ...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

@Taxi818
I guess you missed the fact that this was before there was a trip engaged.

Besides that why would I want to give Uber half of $85 to the beach when I can just take it all?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> There will be no more pets, they will all be "service animals." Thanks, Uber.
> 
> Did you mean 93.99/(2*113.01) = $.42 per mile?
> Or $18 per hour after expenses, if you ignore wait time.


No, I meant on trip pay only. 
We never were paid return mileage and I don't use per hour as a metric. 

That same trip would have paid me ~ $120.00 with the old rate card. Still not enough but..


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> One thing I haven't seen anyone mention. The rates for pax changed too.
> 
> The per mile rates are cut and the base rate and per min rate increase.
> 
> ...


The Minimum Fare is the lowest possible price a pax can pay for a ride and it includes the Booking Fee.

As I've pointed out on several occasions Uber and Lyft secretly (they hid the increase from the drivers) raised pax Rate Card Rates in 2020-21 in most markets but kept driver pay rates the SAME. The result was that the drivers' cut in those markets fell from 75% to around 67% on NON-SURGE rides. Surge rides were decoupled in 2016.

Raising pax rates while cutting driver pay is a profit grab.

If anyone still believes that Uber and Lyft aren't making a profit on our rides I've got a bridge to sell them.

For years Uber has taken the profits they make from our rides and squandered it on acquisitions, overseas adventures, SDCs, flying taxis, and who knows what else.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rampage said:


> We have govt leaders that are lucky not to spill their pudding cup at snack time. I don’t think they are the saviors here.


Our govt leaders are far from perfect but they're the only hope we have. Unlike gig workers, the govt has the power to regulate.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I just tried out "up front fares", first night back after a week vacay.

My plan was to drive with my usual strategy. I don't live in a major metropolitan area, so I rely upon longer trips to take me to a city, where I ant as long as I can, then work my way back.

Today was a series of longer trips, which usually works out well for me as I triangulate around my home base before returning home. Prior to the new BS, this would have been a very good day for me on a time and mile basis.

However, long trips now, even non-stop longer trips, don't pay as much as they used to and net per mile is down considerably. Just guessing, prior to the new BS, this would have been a 35/hr $1.25/mi gross. But today it was 25/hr .95/mi. (And there weren't many dead miles.) Even with "surge" and artificial "bonus". This is real bad.

Random thoughts:

*They just cut driver net pay several dollars per hour.

*There isn't enough time to figure out where the trip is going. There isn't enough text/visual information. The map is slow to load after the initial offer is presented (watch out for this lag... I suspect they will lag trips in bad directions so you will be faked, like I was.)

*Long trips will be rejected by majority of drivers now, everyones AR will be tanked further. (My suggested strategy is to shuffle all long trips so the passengers suffer. They need to know.)

*Surge and bonuses mean absolutely nothing. The sense of earning and choice has completely been removed.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Our govt leaders are far from perfect but they're the only hope we have. Unlike gig workers, the govt has the power to regulate.


Like in California?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Like in California?


What do mean "like in California"?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I just tried out "up front fares", first night back after a week vacay.
> 
> My plan was to drive with my usual strategy. I don't live in a major metropolitan area, so I rely upon longer trips to take me to a city, where I ant as long as I can, then work my way back.
> 
> ...


There were very few markets where drivers could gross $1.25 per mile without surges or promos. What were your pay rates before the change to Upfront Fares?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> There were very few markets where drivers could gross $1.25 per mile without surges or promos. What were your pay rates before the change to Upfront Fares?


This would have absolutely been a 1.25/mi gross day just a week ago. There were some "surged" rides, made no difference.

Yes, 1.25/gross comes from surges. I'm driving when I'm needed.

Most evenings I roll into the garage and my miles are considerably less than my gross earnings. The long trips from the burbs (with higher rates) pull up my average and offset the shitty inner city trips.

They actually work hand in hand. The longer trips into the city would boost my $/hr, and working the city would increase my $/mi, enough to cover the dead miles back.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> What do mean "like in California"?


You want government regulations.

I'm asking if you want similar laws to California's prop 22? 

Once the government steps in, it really becomes a shit show. But yeah, something needs to be done. 2.00 payouts on a delivery should be illegal. 53 cents per mile should be illegal. 

If drivers stop driving, rates will increase. Or quests will pick up or another type of bribe to get drivers on the road.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> You want government regulations.


I want GOOD regulations that will put an end to the exploitation of gig workers.



Boca Ratman said:


> I'm asking if you want similar laws to California's prop 22?


Hell no. The Prop 22 referendum was created by Uber and the other gig companies.



Boca Ratman said:


> Once the government steps in, it really becomes a shit show. But yeah, something needs to be done. 2.00 payouts on a delivery should be illegal. 53 cents per mile should be illegal.


If it's done well it's not a shit show.

Up to now the gig deliver drivers have been neglected for the most part. The vast majority of attention has been focused on rideshare. Hopefully the exploitation of delivery drivers will get the attention it's needed for a long time.



Boca Ratman said:


> If drivers stop driving, rates will increase. Or quests will pick up or another type of bribe to get drivers on the road.


It's never worked because there's always been more than enough NEW DRIVERS to replace the 98% who quit every year. So long as the rate of Third World immigration remains high the number of new drivers will also remain high. This is why the govt needs to step in.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Seems a good solid petition is in order.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> If it's done well it's not a shit show.


Is that a green light to mention Seattle?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Is that a green light to mention Seattle?


You've got a chip on your shoulder about Seattle. Jealous?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You've got a chip on your shoulder about Seattle. Jealous?


Not at all. I don't see anyone but yourself packing up and moving there to sit at 2902 S. 171st Street for 3 hours to get one $30 fare that will take an hour in traffic.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm my area uber charges $5.00 extra for uber pet.
> 
> I get $3.40 of that $5.00 thats a 68-32 split. Using 68% on the ler min/mile rates falls right in line with what they pay on long trips.
> 
> ...


That’s pretty good. I got offer for 225 mile trip for $128. I don’t think so.


----------



## agreatorchid (5 mo ago)

well if they live in a luxury apartment i mak 2$ a mile delivering them if they are poor its 64 cents i bet
thats why they got rid of showing how they get the price they pays us
they dont want us to know if they are rich uber soaks them
while simutaneously screwing the drivers again as normal


----------



## agreatorchid (5 mo ago)

and yes a cat is uber driver is smarter than most of you humans


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

agreatorchid said:


> and yes a cat is uber driver is smarter than most of you humans


We all know a cat can't be an Uber driver.

They are too self-centered to care about the needs of a human.

Meow, bltch.


----------

